# Fhb Stickers For$sale



## sharpshooter (Dec 6, 2005)

Fish Hungry [email protected]@rd Stickers can be had by pm'n Chucky,Joe, or this guy..

If permission to give prices and locations to get them,*through Sandflea is obtained*,those will be posted and not edited..


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

sharpshooter said:


> FISH HUNGRY [email protected]@RD STICKERS FORSALE
> $3 AND $1 FOR S/H
> [email protected]


Yo Brotha! 

Don't ya think you at least should say "Hello, My name is" before you take your stab at Marketing for free on the forums?

Tends to irritate the faithful.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*He won't last long!*

Besides, you have to earn FHB. It's not something you can buy and wear with pride!  Man, a dollar for shipping. Last I remember a stamp was 37 cents.  Hey sharpshooter, take a hike, no free sales here! :--| ....Hat


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll let Flea delete this message if he wants.. Mainly want Chuck-aka-Skidmark to see this post,could be a lawsuit in this for someone,as the owner he has it regestered and trademarked...


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

And just exactly who the hell are you to try and sell an item that is trademarked and registered with the USPTO? I will be checking into this.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Can you say, OOPS! ?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

FHB has to be earned plus ya eva herd of copyrightlaws :--|


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

sharpshooter is a fake-fake-fake, he must be using a computer to copy the stickers, maybe he will be doing shirts also, anyway if anyone wants a fhb sticker---pm me, thanks. joemullet

If permission to give prices and locations to get them,*through Sandflea is obtained*,those will be posted and not edited..


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No need to worry Joe....*

sharpshooters IP address has been recorded and he will be dealt with! .....Hat

By the way. Welcome to P&S Joe, we can use a guy like you around here!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dang,,, can ya say the Sharks are circling a wounded Guppy  and the Guppy don't even know its in deep poop


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

doesnt look good for you brother


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

That's what happens when you don't use common A$$ sense!


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*let me see*

copywrote+no permission to sell+no selling on public boards+your caught by an administrator.id say your getting sued ate up and spit because your retarded it takes like two minutes to get permission to sell stickers common sense would do you a favor


----------



## sharpshooter (Dec 6, 2005)

*Fhb Mistake*

Sorry Guys Not Trying To Step On Any Bodys Toes. Call Off The Dogs. Talked With Fhb And Got Every Thing Straight.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

No harm no foul as far as I'm concerned. We'll get things figured out soon enough. 

Thanks for calling me.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Chuck, you are the man. For your sake, I hope you guys can work it out. 

Hey, Sharpshooter. The next time you try to steal from someone, make sure the owner doesn't hang out with your potential buyers.  
Jackass.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

In Sharpshooter's defense, he was not trying to steal from anyone. He is a friend of mine and simply made an honest mistake.
Like I said before, no harm no foul. 
Both Joe and I appreciate you dudes looking out for our interests, but Sharpshooter is on our side as well.

Let's get back to talking about fishing and sex.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Sex*

someone say something about sex???? 

Told the wife that the week after Christmas would be great for fishing for stripers or a week of passionate sex and adventure. She told me to dress warm for the Banks.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Just looking out for P&S

Fish Hunter that is one one to get a trip in to the beach


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Fish Hunter that is freaking halarious. I will have to try that soon.

Thanks for the Laugh


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

narfpoit said:


> Fish Hunter that is freaking halarious. I will have to try that soon.
> 
> Thanks for the Laugh


He wasn't trying to be funny.
She really did tell him that.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> He is a friend of mine and simply made an honest mistake.


A friend of Chuck is a friend of mine. I recant my previous post, sharpshooter. My mistake.

Hey, Joe, welcome aboard. Glad to see ya here. 
Joe's sure gonna liven up the site ... and keep Kenny on his toes. 
I've learned to take note when he speaks. Let's just say it's an understatement to say Joe knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Rudy (Aug 23, 2005)

*Huh?*



Fish Hunter said:


> someone say something about sex????
> 
> Told the wife that the week after Christmas would be great for fishing for stripers or a week of passionate sex and adventure. She told me to dress warm for the Banks.


Woke me up on that one. Someone say strippers at OBX after Christmas?


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

what is sex?????? A single guy would like to know...


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I been reading that FHB for a while now. I thought it meant Fat Hairy [email protected], the fish hungry was understood, anyway I fit the Fat Hairy [email protected] club. Make that sticker, i can think of a couple good markets.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

kingfish said:


> I been reading that FHB for a while now. I thought it meant Fat Hairy [email protected], the fish hungry was understood, anyway I fit the Fat Hairy [email protected] club. Make that sticker, i can think of a couple good markets.


Yeah, I qualify for that one too.

I'm 42, and have more hair sprouting out of my ears and nose than I have on top of my head.

Life is cruel.

And Sleepyhead, as far as the sex????

I've been married for 18 years so I don't remember.
Last time I had any I was by myself.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sleepyhead said:


> what is sex?????? A single guy would like to know...


 Of all people ,no doubt in my mind wid all dem women folks you gots tagin along you know what that is,"Studmuffin".. 

Ya missed out last weekend on the stripped ones,course,I was here and did the same...


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

hey chuck 
anything on a 'pink FHB'tag ??
derf


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

DERFM said:


> hey chuck
> anything on a 'pink FHB'tag ??
> derf


I'll try and make one up for you this week. Shoot me a PM with a phone #. Thanks.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

sharpshooter, I don't know who you are but this was really poor form. I didn't give permission for any of this crap, so don't imply that I did.

If you want to sell something on the site, you can buy advertising. That's how I pay to keep this thing running. Otherwise, beat it.

If chuck owns the trademark, you better duck and cover.


----------

